# quick fridge grabs!



## Coco1988 (Jan 2, 2013)

Hey,

can someone point me in the direction oor have ideas to store in the fridge/cupboard that are ready to be eaten straight away. either off the shelf or batch cooked. i get bored easily and would like a big variety waiting in the fridge, to choose from rather than the same dish cooked at the start of the week 5 times over for the next five days! im thinking ideas like. different chicken wraps. nut and fruit mix from telcos. mackerel tins...... anything that you use and love, i would love to hear about.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Quark!!!!!! Quick and easy, just grab the tub and eat, or mix with fruit, nuts, whey, flavdrops.


----------



## jaymd_123 (Jan 25, 2013)

Tinned tuna - straight out the tin. Cant beat it


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2013)

Spoon full of peanut butter


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

KitKats


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

low fat Greek yoghurt with honey, cottage cheese.


----------



## Coco1988 (Jan 2, 2013)

Keeks said:


> Quark!!!!!! Quick and easy, just grab the tub and eat, or mix with fruit, nuts, whey, flavdrops.


never had quark, sounds disgusting.... possibly not to bad mixed with something tasty though.


----------



## Coco1988 (Jan 2, 2013)

jaymd_123 said:


> Tinned tuna - straight out the tin. Cant beat it


yea, i eat alot of tuna, but alone its so boring and becomes an effort. how do you make it go down easier?


----------



## Coco1988 (Jan 2, 2013)

Dave said:


> Spoon full of peanut butter


i norm chuck a scoop in my shakes but alone, interesting. ill try that!


----------



## Coco1988 (Jan 2, 2013)

Craig660 said:


> KitKats


haha, excellent, im trying to cut down though!


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

battenburg?


----------



## Coco1988 (Jan 2, 2013)

i enjoy greek yogurt, didnt think there was any point eating it due to little protein content?


----------



## jaymd_123 (Jan 25, 2013)

Coco1988 said:


> yea, i eat alot of tuna, but alone its so boring and becomes an effort. how do you make it go down easier?


Dont drain the brine - stick it in the blender and drink that fishy goodness :lol

Are you bulking or cutting? will help get more conclusive answers


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Cottage cheese.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Coco1988 said:


> never had quark, sounds disgusting.... possibly not to bad mixed with something tasty though.


Never had quark!?!?!! Get some!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Mixed with all sorts, it amazing. Myprotien do flavdrops and they are amazing, pot of quark with some drops in :drool: Or addded to a sugar free jelly. Very versatile, can also be used in cooking/baking so an awesome food to have in the fridge at all times.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Another vote for quark, spoon full of jam and good to go!

Or add a tub to your shake 30gms of protein in a tub:thumbup:


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

jaymd_123 said:


> Dont drain the brine - stick it in the blender and drink that fishy goodness :lol


Add a bit of diet coke too. This is an aquired taste, but gets it down quick.


----------



## Coco1988 (Jan 2, 2013)

jaymd_123 said:


> Dont drain the brine - stick it in the blender and drink that fishy goodness :lol
> 
> Are you bulking or cutting? will help get more conclusive answers


im bulking.


----------



## jaymd_123 (Jan 25, 2013)

Get a big bag of tesco nuts/raisins - they're about £1.50 for a decent size bag (250g if I remember) easy and full of good fats.


----------



## jameweights (Mar 17, 2013)

jaymd_123 said:


> Get a big bag of tesco nuts/raisins - they're about £1.50 for a decent size bag (250g if I remember) easy and full of good fats.


Quite a lot of omega 6 though!

So if you are gonna eat nuts (except for macadamias) you will need to supplement with omega 3 aswell.


----------



## ryanryan (Jun 2, 2012)

dt36 said:


> Add a bit of diet coke too. This is an aquired taste, but gets it down quick.


If you two are serious, yous are not right in the head!

Drinking Tuna, f*ck me!


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

ryanryan said:


> If you two are serious, yous are not right in the head!
> 
> Drinking Tuna, f*ck me!


Ha ha. It's rank mate, but it gets down your neck quick and it fills you up. :tongue:

I also stick tuna in a tin of Heiz Big Soup and throw it in the Ding. Make sure you cover it, but leave an air gap. If it pops, it's really hard to clean.


----------

